# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  cho tui hỏi cách up hình ảnh hay 1 file lên diễn đàn

## hai0chin

tui muốn úp 1 file hoặc hình ảnh lên diễn đàn thì phải làm thế nào! gà mong đựoc giúp

----------


## kettrinh

Vô đây:
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=69

----------

